# I think I am ready to buy the Epson 6100. Any final words of advice?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Theater is 23 long, 10 wide and 7 high. No windows at all, canned lights in the ceiling and sconces on the walls which will all be on dimmers but probably off when the movies start.

The PJ will be ceiling mounted above the front sofa. I have done distance calculations and believe (I am at work so I can't actually measure) the seating will be 13 and 16 feet from the screen, which will be a digital gray screen goo screen, framed with black matte trim. ( A friend gave me a sealed quart of goo)

So is there anyting else to consider before taking the plunge?

Also, I assume I mount the PJ and size the screen, etc, and THEN mark where it will be on the wall and THEN paint the screen and frame it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rancho5 said:


> Also, I assume I mount the PJ and size the screen, etc, and THEN mark where it will be on the wall and THEN paint the screen and frame it?


That is usually the best bet so you dont have any surprises if you have the projector up after the screen is painted. It is always better to go a little smaller than the maximum size as well so that when a movie is not a perfect fit (yes aspect ratios do change slightly) My 16:9 screen fits some movies perfectly and others are slightly out and dont fill the screen (leaving sometimes a 1/4" not filled on the top and bottom).


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

So do I paint a 16:9 screen and then just change aspect ratio on the PJ if I watch a 4:3?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Are you going 16:9 (1.85:1) or are you going to do 2.35:1 the really wide screen?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bit the bullet and just bought the Epson 6100 at hhgregg.com for 1599 plus 100 off plus free extra bulb plus free shipping!

Not bad at all.

BTW, the screen will be 16:9.


----------

